# got a tattoo



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

so, the Mrs (Kellie) and I have been planning on getting tattoos together for a couple of years, she has two and wanted one added to... at first I was going to get a replica of a VW sticker I have that I like... or something with calvin and hobbes, but after what happened in september (see this thread ) I decided to get something different... I found the basic design I wanted and decided it was what I would get when we had the extra funding to go get them done. well, Kellie got me a gift certificate to the tattoo place for christmas and after many hours of searching and some work with paint shop pro I decided on a final version and had an appointment for yesterday... it took two and a half hours to do it. I lost a bit of the dark blue shading last night, but after its all healed up I can get it touched up and maybe it'll stay in there.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thats nice, like the color, wow alot of color did come out hmm.
and the blades are cool


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

its looking much darker now.. might just be the scabbing - I dono. itches.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice tat NickG. Keep the oinment on it. No scratching!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice dude And i'm happy it means something to you 

Calvin and Hobbes would be cool though haha


----------

